# Directions box?



## Rysman (Jun 1, 2021)

I have no sound from the Uber app.
The app help tells me to "1. Tap the directions box at the top of your screen" , I have no directions box.
And "2. Tap the speaker icon in the top right corner" No speaker icon.

Is this an Android vs iPhone thing?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Apple or Android?

Apple/Uber has had an ongoing issue with sound for a long time now. When ever I get an incoming phone call or text message the Uber App sound always gets muffled. Does not matter what the volume level is set for. The only way to get the sound back is to close the app and reopen it. Otherwise incoming pings and directions are muffled.

Now on iPhone if you want to turn off and on directions while you are on a trip touch the top of the screen in the direction box. There should be a speaker icon in the left icon to toggle directions on and off. Not sure about Android.

Sorry about the blocked out red, I'm at work and don't want my location known. 

First Photo is direction box at top of screen
Second photo is what shows after touching direction box.


----------

